# If you were to lease out your horse, what kinds of "rules" would you have?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A full lease with the horse going somewhere or a part lease and the horse stays with you?

Other things I'd add:
- rules about other people riding the horse. I wouldn't allow it. You already covered not sub-leasig but you don't want random friends or family up there
- tack used
- training (things to avoid, rules on gadgets, discipline acceptable - you may not want your dressage horse learning barrels for example)
- feed
- farrier (who to use, schedule, barefoot/shoes, who pays)
- vet (who to use, schedule, who pays)
- vaccinations (schedule, who pays)
- deworming (schedule, method, who pays)
- turnout if the horse is away
- horse clothes (boots, blankets etc)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the rule for riding my pony are that you must wear a helmet


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Even though I didn't have it in Odie, any one who leased him had to have a $5,000 life insurance policy on him. I wasn't as picky about what type if tack used or where they rode him. Any & all equipment, extras, & care was to be supplied by them. Only I determined his diet & supplements. They were free to choose their own vet / ferrier as long as I approved of their work. There were a few restrictions, but mainly because of physical reasons. No barrels it jumping ( he retired from barrels due to health reasons, & jumping he just doesn't do), and only cotton blankets or sheets (he's allergic to nylon). Also, I could pull the plug at any time for any reason, w/o reinbursing costs. Other than that, I tried to stay in the shadows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think, (And I've never leased before) if I was to lease Selena out I would restrict the types of bits they used, I would demand they at least use front boots on her when riding, and only compete in all four boots and bells (Unless it was a class where boots aren't allowed) and I'd want to see her feed and supplements. I would probably be flexible on family riding her, but I'd put a weight limit and want them to tell me.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm currently leasing my horse out, and I have the following rules;

- I am not responsible for ANY damages (including death) to the rider or their equiptment
- Leaser must carry updated insurance at all times
- Leaser must wear a helmet when riding
- My leaser and I split the cost of farrier (every 8 weeks)
- My leaser must give me 30 days notice of when they want to stop leasing, however I can pull the plug at any time, without refund of her current payment. 
- Leaser may not sub-lease

There are a few more, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Sammy21 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks all =) I think my list of Dont's is mostly complete now lol, you guys have been very helpful.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitely have whoever is potentially leasing your horse do a few "test rides" first, including grooming, tacking, cooling out, etc. That way you can get an idea of their skill level and if they will even be compatible with your horse- that in itself is super important


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

How about being in a lesson program once a week?


----------

